# Get it blown: With Pontiac or Chevy-Engine?



## VolkerGermany (Aug 10, 2011)

You know... the car is not arrived yet and you have bad ideas.....

on of all is that the 68 looks great with open hood and Blower. But i cant find a payable Blower-setup for a pontiac-Motor, so should i drop in a Chevy? I have BB and SB here

Or does somebody know somebody that has a 6-71 for a pontiac still lay in the shelf?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Try Blower Drive Service: We Deliver Horse Power! - Blower Drive Systems, Blower Kits, Blower Cams, Custom Carb Service Craig Railsback makes a complete 671 or 871 kit for PONTIACS!!!!! Top of the line set up. Eric :cheers


----------

